# Can someone foster these two



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

VERY high kill pound. I got Bentley from there and while an okay place they only have around 8 cages(that I saw). They are just "puppies". 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23651133

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23651306 


If someone can but can't get them for a day or two. I can maybe(if mom gives the okay) pull them and hold them for you but I can not keep them long.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No room at the inn here and I already have a private foster, but start messaging local rescues. Also, contact Rescue Waggin midwest: http://www.humanestrategies.org/html/contact_us.html 

and see if they will send someone out to assess and pull the dogs. Who knows, maybe they'll end up at my shelter.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!! I have contacted a few but they are all full


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I accidentally sent Kim the message instead of Jamie....OOps. Should I email Jamie too?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I would email the regional one just in case. They would likely forward it to the right region, but you never know.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks  Still no word back and from what I know they are still in the pound


----------

